# FT\LF: some stuff to trade and some stuff I need



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

For those who were asking I have attached pics of the 70 gal. I also fing that I have a 27 tall that I don't mind getting rid of, cash or trade. The only items I am looking for are 2 light strips: 36" that run 2X20w bulbs

Adding a bit to this list. The complete list of tanks I have is: 3 10s, 2 20s, 1 27 tall, 1 40, 1 75 (maybe spoken for). I am also offering up a 10 or 20 gal complete setup to anyone who is looking for a new tank or a nice Xmas gift: tank (10 or 20 your choice), hood and light, gravel, small hob filter, heater and even some gups and platies if you like all for just $15 or happy to trade for those light strips I need.

I have a bunch of stuff hanging around that I would like to trade or even sell for cheap if you like:
1 20 gal tank, good show condition, water tested
3 ten gallon tanks. Good to fair condition will water test.
1 70 gal tank. If you are looking for a bigger tank on the cheap this is a good one. I have changed my opinion on this since cleaning it up a bit and having a closer look, it's in rough shape aesthetically speaking. Silicone looks great, everything else looks lousy. Quite a few scratches and the frame is split on, I think, 5 of the corners. Anyhow serviceable but ugly. Price lowered to $20.
1 Penguin 350. Great condition, would take 30 bucks or trade for light strip.
I have a passel of miscelaneous bottles and vials of fish stuff as well as odds and ends, if you come out for something you can have a pull at this stuff.

I am looking for:
light strips. 40 watts or better. I have a 45 gal tank and I am looking to get about 80 watts over top of it so I am looking for 2 light strips that run 2X20w.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

what are you looking for, for the fluval 205 money wise???


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take $15 for that.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

pics of 70 gal does it leak?


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

can you deliver to white rock/south surrey? If yes, I'll take the 70, given that it doesnt leak. Is it just the tank?


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

What Ehiem filter is it? I might be interested in it.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

List edited, eheim gone, some stuff added.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Its a shame you live so far away, I'm interested in getting another small setup, free bump~


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

*small setup in Burnaby*

I can run a small setup out to Burnaby, I have business in Coquitlam from time to time. We could meet, pm me if you want to do that.


----------



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

I am possibly interested in some of the smaller tanks for cheap, What are you charging eachf for them and if you are already coming out to Burnaby/Coquitlam we could definitely meet to pick them up.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll go a buck a gallon on the small tanks. $30 for the 27 tall (nice tank) and also $30 for the 40 gal (decent shape). And of course that 75 remains available and lets say $20 bucks for that.

Also, any Chilliwackians interested in any of my stuff I, I can deliver since I have some business in Chilliwack.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

All of this stuff is still in play. I have found diffusers but I still need that glass top...anyone? Also light strips I could use one or two of those, 36 inch.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you get my PMs? =P


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Is the Fluval spoken for????


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Really hoping to take that 75 gal if it fits in a car. Replied to your PM's waiting to hear back.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for edit. Fluval and eheim are gone. Still have all the tanks (27 tall may be spoken for). Just looking for the light strips now, 2 strips that run 2X20watts will do just right.


----------

